# Scope Projection Demos EOI



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Attention all Aussie members living in Brisbane, the Gold Coast, the Sunny Coast and surrounding areas. I am running demonstration nights at various home theatre stores to demo CinemaScope projection. The dates are yet to be announced and the nights will be free to attend with no obligation to purchase anything. It is simply to allow you to see for yourself how adding an anamorphic lens to a 16:9 projector can create a more cinematic experience.

If you would like to attend, please add your name to this thread.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

UPDATE: This GTG is the 18th of JUNE at Sunnybank HIFI located 10 Zamia Street, Robinson, Queensland 4109.
START TIME is 4PM!


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

It was a good evening and I am sure everyone who attended learned something new. I did and I was the key presenter  Anyway below are some photos.

Image 1: Me looking a little unsure how to operate the Control 4 system used to run the system. 
Image 2: The new Aussiemorphic Lens MK5 in front of the Mitsubishi HC9000 projector. 

Screen size was 125" diagonal and the TR was about 2.2:1.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Did you get any screenshots with the Mk.5 and HC9000 combination.? How did the 9000 perform compared to your Benq?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Did you get any screenshots with the Mk.5 and HC9000 combination.? How did the 9000 perform compared to your Benq?


Yeah, sorry no screen shots or I would have posted them already. Like the JVCs, it is a DLP killer :rubeyes:


----------

